# Highest Wellbutrin dose?



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

polythene said:


> I looked it up on the Internet but only got a lot of unintelligible scientific articles. I'm planning on going to my GP to ask for the highest possible dose of bupropion (generic for Wellbutrin) - I think the meds will last longer this way (money is very, very tight for me right now) and I'll be able to adjust the dosage myself. I doubt my GP will be willing to help me find the right psychiatric medication... the most I think he'll do is prescribe me one I'm already on.
> 
> 1) What is the highest dose of Wellbutrin one can be on? (Without looking overly suspicious... I'm willing to done it down.)
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure its 450mg. I was on that at one time and my doc actually wanted to up it. I said I wasn't comfortable with that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive once heard of someone using 600mgs of Wellbutrin but I dont know if that was doctor prescribed or not.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

polythene said:


> The highest I got online was 300 mg. I think April's right, as they also said the highest prescribed dosage is 450 mg if the patient shows no improvement. 600 mg, wow.
> 
> Do you think the GP would be willing to prescribe me the 'highest prescribed dosage'? I'm shooting for anything between 300-400, as I think I was on about 175 last time... not very effective, either.


I always go for the maximum strength/dose possible that i can tolerate lol. Im sick of dancing around with drugs for my illnesses.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

polythene said:


> The highest I got online was 300 mg. I think April's right, as they also said the highest prescribed dosage is 450 mg if the patient shows no improvement. 600 mg, wow.
> 
> Do you think the GP would be willing to prescribe me the 'highest prescribed dosage'? I'm shooting for anything between 300-400, as I think I was on about 175 last time... not very effective, either.


Honestly in my experience, even if your on say 200mg or 250mg, upping it doesn't really do anything. Atleast to me. All it did was make me more anxious and just worried because I have such a high dose of this stuff in my body. I started on 150 and after a while it stopped working. Went all the way up to 450, things didn't improve so I stopped taking it. I hope it does work for you though. Another good thing about it is no sexual side effects. Goodluck. I'm gonna poke you with a stick now for no reason. oke


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It is not suggested to take over 450mg because of the risk of seizures. At 600mg seizures are reported to be 10times more likely. http://www.healthsquare.com/newrx/wel1488.htm

Recommended and average doses of each type of welbutrin can be found here: http://www.pdrhealth.com/drugs/rx/rx-mo ... tentId=637
Probably around 200-300mg depending which one you go with would be a good dose to ask for. Higher than that might be hard to get.

If it didn't seem very effective why are you asking for it again? There are dozens if not hundreds of meds and everyone reacts differently to them so if one doesn't work it's good to try another.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Exactly what Akane said. Just try another antidepressant. There's no point in raising the dose higher if it hasn't already helped you any. There's just more risk for side effects (specifically seizuresl).


----------



## Devious D (Apr 13, 2012)

*Highest Wellbutrin dose*

When I was sixteen I was part of a trial held by Dr Matsutani where I and at least four other teens were prescribed between 1800 and 2700 mg. to prevent seizure I was given 1750mg of depacote. I would not reccomend Wellbutrin to anyone. To the best of my knowledge at least three of the others killed themselves before twenty five and I've attempted two or three times myself. If you want a pick-me-up just get some coke, it has far fewer side effects.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

It did make me have seizure-like body jerks on the max dose. I've never gotten these from high doses of hard drugs so I can only assume there msut be something intrinsically dangerous to Wellbutrin.


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

Wellbutrin is great for depression--there is nothing intrinsically dangerous about it. I took it for years, and I never had a problem.

Depression kills many more people than Wellbutrin ever did. How many suicides are there per year? How many deaths from Wellbutrin? Enough said.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Dangerous in regards to seizures duh!

There's only one thing on earth more dangerous than Wellbutrin, that being Ultrashy with his guns


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

with aplenzin you can go up to 522mg bupropion


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

with clonazepam 600mg is okay i think


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

swim said:


> with aplenzin you can go up to 522mg bupropion


is that like the 10th Buproprion patent that they have milked out now? lol


----------

